# Random Forest Generator



## TogaMario (Jul 3, 2005)

Here's a simple forest generator. It creates a printable tile map with a percentage of tree coverage, dirt and grass, with two different types of grass that you can use for optional "light and thick growth". Tell me what you think, and if you have any requests, I'll try to incorporate them, but it might be a while. Donations are appreciated, lol, if you like it THAT much.

http://www.togamario.com/zip/forestgen.zip


----------



## TogaMario (Jul 4, 2005)

Oh, it drops a forest.jpg image in the same folder as the EXE.

You can make your own tiles by replacing mine with 72x72 pixel .BMP images. If you don't want the grass to have two tones, you can replace ground2.bmp with ground1.bmp, or your own. If you want to make your own dropping tiles in place of trees, you can put anything in it you want, but don't put straight 0, 0, 0 RBG in there, because it'll make that color transparent. So, if you have a round rock or something, and you don't want the black to show up in the tile, make the "background" color of your bitmap 0, 0, 0 and replace tree1.bmp through tree4.bmp.


----------

